# My first post of my projects



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I've been on this forum for a while and never posted of what I've been doing so here goes.

Firstly I built a garage (hereafter known as the workshop) side door, sadly it's not 100 pc visible so no photo of it but it's a lot better than the one that was falling apart.

Then I decided to try and clear the workshop to panel the walls and try to keep it a little warmer. So I built a timber rack. The doors are held back until I get a bolt for the top but that's not the priority here as it's gonna get cold soon.

Decided I needed a TS sled, so built one. The plans for this one are all over the web but I did add a 3" plastic cover over where the blade runs and, as you can see in the second TSSled pic, it also covers where the blade comes through the fence so fingers should remain attached.

The 3rd TSSled image is the angle fence. I have 2 of them, one for each side, and they have slots on the top for hold downs to run in.

I have heeded the voices of this forum and made a couple of push sticks so fingers remain attached, the first is a 3/4" one and the second is about 1 3/4" with removeable handle from the shopnotes magazines.

Then I decided to build a rack for my G Clamps which, once the panelling of the walls is complete, will sit on a french cleat system.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Great! very nice work. I like the Sled safety plastic cover idea.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

It's nice , well done !


Rog


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Holy heavy duty sleds BatMan ! That looks well executed


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Holy heavy duty sleds BatMan ! That looks well executed


you can say that again...
where's a KUDOS button when ya need one....


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Holy heavy duty sleds BatMan ! That looks well executed


It's only 1/2" ply with a 2x4 main fence and a slightly thinner read fence. But it is about 25" deep. I'd seen recent posts about size of sled and people building smaller then building a second a little larger, then bigger still. Thought I'd go big to start then not have to build another.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Very good work. How did you do the siding on the cabinet?
Allen


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

firstmuller said:


> Very good work. How did you do the siding on the cabinet?
> Allen


Thanks Allen, the siding it shiplap air nailed. There are 4 'shelf' levels plus the bottom level which is also 1 1/4" off the ground. The rain isn't quick to vacate that area so all wood had to be raised. The doors are bi-fold as a single door each side was too wide. Everything is finished, top coat, using decking oil. No rain sits on it at all.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Angie. And you are right about building too small. I built mine with the attitude "I'll NEVER need anything bigger than this" <sigh> Proved wrong the first week I used it.


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

nice job. I am looking to build one myself. Did you just google table saw sleds or was there a specific title you looked up?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

lady buzz saw said:


> nice job. I am looking to build one myself. Did you just google table saw sleds or was there a specific title you looked up?


OMG, so sorry Jeanette, I didn't see your question. You must think I'm so rude.

Yes, I googled, I looked through different forums (here, lumberjocks etc.) and various videos on youtube. Amazing how many different styles there are and different 'accessories' you can build to add to it's functionality.

Sory for delay in answering. :|


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Angie. Big was the right way to go. You don't want several sizes of these as they take up a lot of space.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Very nice job Angie. Big was the right way to go. You don't want several sizes of these as they take up a lot of space.


Thanks Charles. It has been very useful so far. Especially as my TS is a jobsite DeWalt 745 and, as such, the mitre fence isn't exactly a rigid fit. The sled makes life a lit easier, albeit it takes up some room


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> It's only 1/2" ply with a 2x4 main fence and a slightly thinner read fence. But it is about 25" deep. I'd seen recent posts about size of sled and people building smaller then building a second a little larger, then bigger still. Thought I'd go big to start then not have to build another.


When the saw kerf gets worn you can cut a strip out and replace it making a new ZC stip down the center, and it can then be removed for dadoing,or bevel/tilting cuts.
Good job,
Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Theo, thanks for the description. I too am a believer in function before beauty (that and the fact that my skills aren't quite up to the "beauty level" yet.)
Angie...I love that sled. The plastic strip is a great idea, I think I'll be getting some for mine. I like the angle pieces too and just might have to look into doing something similar.
I like your idea of a replaceable strip too, Herb. I've never seen one, but it sure does make sense to me.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice! Have to agree... Nice sled. Like the push stick too - oh heck love them all! Organization is after all, the key to a tidy and functional shop


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> ..........oh heck love them all! Organization is after all, the key to a tidy and functional shop


Thanks Barb, organisation isn't what my SO calls it in my workshop. So little space to move till I sort out the rest of the panelling and storage cubes.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I particularly like the plastic safety strip. I wasn't quite sure what you described as having standing water, but it is never good to have water standing against a wall or foundation. You can cut a drain or put a mound do direct water away, or I seem to recall people using a french drain to keep such an area clear of standing water.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Angie...........I remember seeing this when you first posted it. I don't think I commented that having the safety cover for where the blade exits at the back is a great idea. It's too easy to be focused on only the cut, and also the noise of the saw can kind of disorient a person to the point that they don't really pay attention to how close the spinning blade is to where you're gripping the sled. Nice going.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice work Angie.


----------

